# Ro units



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone advise on the best for your money , what kind you have, do they take calcium out of the water . My calcium is so bad Iam getting really frustrated. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go with a unit from BWI plumbing. The deals that Tyler gives can't be beaten. 

I have one of his 4 stages RO/DI units, and couldn't be happier with the service I received and quality of the unit.

Spectrapure makes excellent units too - but they're much more expensive, but very good units.


----------

